# Politics and News > World Affairs >  The drummer of the hard rock group AC/DC, Phil Rudd, has been charged by New Zealand

## Roadmaster

The drummer of the hard rock group 
AC/DC, Phil Rudd, has been charged by New Zealand police with attempting to 
arrange a murder.

Mr Rudd, who was born in Australia, will also face charges of possessing the 
drugs methamphetamine and cannabis, and of threatening to kill.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-29928698

----------


## Matt

Not many details on this from the source. I wonder if it'll stick. AC/DC needs to retire anyways. Great band but they're getting to the point where they can barely keep up with normal life much more the life of rock stars.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Doesn't say who he wanted to have murdered.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Doesn't say who he wanted to have murdered.


 It just came out, I am sure more details will follow.

----------


## fyrenza

wEnder why he didn't just kill whoever, himself?

Odds are, he would have gotten off ...

----------


## nonsqtr

Dirty deeds, done dirt cheap.

----------

fyrenza (11-05-2014),Matt (11-06-2014),michaelr (11-06-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

LIARS!!!

----------


## Roadmaster

Lawyer for AC/DC drummer Phil Rudd says charge of attempting to procure a murder has been withdrawn

----------


## fyrenza

Think he found someone that would do a BUNCH of these little "jobs" for him?

Beginning with the prosecutor?

LOL

----------


## michaelr

> Dirty deeds, done dirt cheap.


OK, that's not funny young man!!










































It sorta is...

----------


## fyrenza

IT WAS :

----------


## Matt

> Dirty deeds, done dirt cheap.

----------

fyrenza (11-06-2014)

----------

